# Wer macht mit?STORCK Bikechallange



## SteffenScott (26. März 2004)

Wollt mal frgen wer da mitmacht,ich werd alle 3rennen fahren
link: www.bike-challenge.com


hab den link mal berichtigt...gruzz michael


----------



## Tjard (26. März 2004)

Hallo Racer,
ich fahre auch die komplette Serie mit 

Weißt du, ob es Rabatt gibt, wenn man alle 3 Rennen bucht?
Bist du schon mal eine der Strecken gefahren?

Bis dann
Tjard
PS: In der URL, die du angegeben hast ist ein kleiner Tippfehler 'a'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeinerFD (26. März 2004)

Tjard schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Racer,
> ...
> Bist du schon mal eine der Strecken gefahren?
> ...



Die drei Strecken dürften allesamt neu sein. Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass da schon eimal Marathons stattgefunden hätten.

btw: ich finde es ziemlich schade, dass es die Bike-Challenge nicht mehr als XC-Rennserie gibt. Kennt Ihr Alternativen im Bereich Hessen?

Heiner


----------



## Hugo (26. März 2004)

bin dabei
auch bei allen drei
rabatt gibts leider keinen, vielleicht bekommens die organisatoren nächstes jahr auf die reihe

ich hoff nur dass inschotten dieses jahr das wetter besser wird

fahrt ihr die kurzen oder langen?
ich werd die lange fahrn


----------



## SteffenScott (26. März 2004)

weis nich meine kondition is noch nich so dolle,das erste will ich eigentlich kurz fahren und die anderen lang,is dann mit der wetung wierder *******
also denk ich werd ich alle 3 lang fahren


----------



## racer89 (26. März 2004)

hi ich versth eins nit
schotten gejört doch zu storck challenge
http://www.bike-challenge.com/schotten.php
aber auch zum hessen cup
http://www.mtb-hessencup.de/index.php?loc=rod&cont=anm
kann das sein


----------



## Principia (26. März 2004)

racer89 schrieb:
			
		

> hi ich versth eins nit
> schotten gejört doch zu storck challenge
> http://www.bike-challenge.com/schotten.php
> aber auch zum hessen cup
> ...



Samstags der Hessen-MTB-Cup für Schüler/Jugend und der 1. Lauf zur BDR-Schüler-Sichtung 2004. 

Sonntags der VULKAN-MTB-MARATHON im Rahmen der Bike-Challenge 2004


----------



## racer89 (26. März 2004)

dann gibt es keine storck challega für cc


----------



## rapitty (26. März 2004)

..heftig hohes startgeld!!

wenn ich bis dahin wieder fit sein sollte, werd ich wohl trotzdem mitfahren.
hab mir letzte woche im urlaub auf mallorca ne achillodynie (achilles-sehnen-entzündung) zugezogen, könnte langwieriger werden, meinte mein doc...
is im moment essig mit training bzw. rennen :-(

ist es denn generell mögl. das erste rennen kurzdistanz und die anderen langdistanz zu fahren, oder muss ich mich für eine str.-länge entscheiden?


mfg
r.p.


----------



## tboy0709 (26. März 2004)

Ich bin auch bei allen dreien dabei und fahre die Langdistanzen.

@ rapitty das kannst Du glaub ich machen wie Du willst beim einen kurz beim anderen lang aber in die Gesamtwertung wirste dann glaub ich nicht mit aufgenommen oder aber nicht mit voller Punktzahl.


----------



## Hugo (26. März 2004)

kommst schon in die gesamtwertung, kommst aber nich weit, weil du auf der kurzen strecke maximal 25 punkte bekommst, auf der langen sind bis zu 225 punkte drin

mich würd ma interessiern ob die ganzen lizenzler der letzten jahre da mit fahrn, und ob die kurz oder lang fahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (27. März 2004)

jetzt sagt mir bitte nicht, das ich in schotten bei der NWS wieder trailen muss

dann krieg ich echt das :kotz: 

nimmt der scheiß denn nie ein ende


----------



## SteffenScott (27. März 2004)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt sagt mir bitte nicht, das ich in schotten bei der NWS wieder trailen muss
> 
> dann krieg ich echt das :kotz:
> 
> nimmt der scheiß denn nie ein ende




   kennst du die strecke?


----------



## Wave (27. März 2004)

welche meinste? die CC Strecke und die Trialparkoure kenn ich.....


----------



## SteffenScott (27. März 2004)

ich mein die marathonstrecke von der storck challange
oder is die neu?


----------



## racer89 (27. März 2004)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt sagt mir bitte nicht, das ich in schotten bei der NWS wieder trailen muss
> 
> dann krieg ich echt das :kotz:
> 
> nimmt der scheiß denn nie ein ende


jio wir mussen da trailen  
ich dacht auch schon das ich so ne scheiß nit mehr machen muss :kotz:       
dasis der hessen cup da is aber alles an einem tag


----------



## Wave (27. März 2004)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> ich mein die marathonstrecke von der storck challange
> oder is die neu?



ne, die is NEU




wenn ich da wieder trailen muss, fahr ich da besser erst gar nich hin.....Slalom und CC is ok....da hätte ich auch noch n paar chancen......aber nicht beim trailen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racer89 (31. März 2004)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich da wieder trailen muss, fahr ich da besser erst gar nich hin.....Slalom und CC is ok....da hätte ich auch noch n paar chancen......aber nicht beim trailen


seh ich genau so   aber trail is da nicht so schwer wie bei den anderen rennen mit trail


----------



## Wave (31. März 2004)

sicher.....ganz sicher?  

also die Trialpassagen bei der DM 2002 und 2003 waren einfacher als die in Schotten 2002 und 2003


----------



## racer89 (2. April 2004)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> sicher.....ganz sicher?
> 
> also die Trialpassagen bei der DM 2002 und 2003 waren einfacher als die in Schotten 2002 und 2003


die wahren nur ein bischen einfacher mein ich   aber das is ja schon besser


----------



## heitzer (20. April 2004)

seit ihr auch alle fit ??


----------



## racer89 (20. April 2004)

heitzer schrieb:
			
		

> seit ihr auch alle fit ??


ich hoffe schon   bischen trainieren noch und dan werden wir ja sehen wer gut drauf is


----------



## racer89 (20. April 2004)

im trailen bin ich nit so super fit  
wie sieht es den bei dir mit dem trailen aus MECKY


----------



## heitzer (20. April 2004)

ich hoffe ich das ich gut durch komme will die lange fahren !!


----------



## Wave (20. April 2004)

fit bin ich schon  .....hab dem Sieger von Oelde in Münsingen 2.40 min abgenommen!

kannst aber trotzdem froh sein  *ich hab Sonntag beschlossen das ich in schotten NICHT starten werde*


----------



## racer89 (21. April 2004)

warum fahrst du denn nich mit


----------



## Wave (21. April 2004)

racer89 schrieb:
			
		

> warum fahrst du denn nich mit



weil es mir rein gar nix bringt!

was hab ich davon, wenn ich beim Rennen vorne mitfahfre, aber durch den Trial im Endergebniss nur im Mittelfeld lande?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racer89 (21. April 2004)

das stimmt aber ich glaube bei der dm muss man auch trailen   
weist du ob er danny mit macht?
wie vielter bis du in münsingen den geworden?


----------



## Wave (21. April 2004)

bei der DM müssen wir nicht trialen!

danny? keine Ahnung......in münsingen war der noch gespertt und in Heubach wollte er fahren.....

was mit schotten ist, weiss ich aber nicht


bin in Münsingen 12. geworden (denke mal bei dem hochkarätikem Starterfeld eine super Platzierung) und nur durch 2 Stürze um eine Top 10 Platzierung gekommen 



P.s. ich rolle am WE liebe bei nem Straßenrennen locker mit


----------



## Schnucki (22. April 2004)

Fahr auch am Sonntag... aber was meint Ihr den alle mit trailen????? 
Okay, die CC-Strecke soll angeblich heftig gewesen sein, aber die Marathon-Strecke ist ja nicht diesselbe.

Habe im übrigen mal beim Veranstalter nachgefragt. Finde, dass sich die Web-Site mit Infos zur Veranstaltung sehr zurückhält....keine vernünftigen Streckeprofile, keine HM-Angabe, keine Starterlisten.....    

Hier i.ü. die Info eines Offiziellen zur Strecke:

_Hallo,

der Start und die Startnummernausgabe ist in Schotten an der Festhalle. Von allen Ortseingängen ist die Zufahrt dorthin bestens ausgeschildert.


Die kurze Strecke über 44 km hat 1045 Höhenmeter. Die landschaftlich reizvolle und in einigen Passagen technisch anspruchsvolle Strecke führt zum größten Teil über Forstwege und ist durchweg fahrbar. Schlammreifen brauchen Sie nur falls es noch viel regnet  aber das wollen wir nicht hoffen. Slicks sind aber auch nicht angebracht  etwas Profil sollte der Reifen schon haben._

Hört sich nicht so an als müßten man 2m Drops und 50 cm hohe Stufen überwinden. Aber Sonntag nachmittag wissen wir alle mehr.  

Viel Grück an alle Teilnehmer

Sandra


----------



## racer89 (22. April 2004)

hi
mit trailen meinen wir das wir beim cross country nachwuchsichtung (die am samstag is) u15 und u17 so doof rum hüpfen  müssen   finden wir zwar alle ******* aber was tut man den alles für seinen sport 
das bin ja eigendlich nur ich  mecky drückt sich ja   
also keie angst beim marathon mus man nicht tailen
cu


----------



## Wave (22. April 2004)

komischerweise is schotten das einzigste Rennen in der NWS (und bin mir gar nicht sicher, ob schotten beid er Jugend überhaupt zu NWS zugehört) bei den anderen gibbes son mist gar nicht erst


----------



## Schnucki (22. April 2004)

racer89 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> mit trailen meinen wir das wir beim cross country nachwuchsichtung (die am samstag is) u15 und u17 so doof rum hüpfen  müssen   finden wir zwar alle ******* aber was tut man den alles für seinen sport
> das bin ja eigendlich nur ich  mecky drückt sich ja
> also keie angst beim marathon mus man nicht tailen
> cu



Na, dann drücke ich Dir mal ganz fest die Daumen, das alles heil bleibt....

Ich sach: "nur die Harten kommen in den Garten..."  

Also....viel Erfolg

Sandra


----------



## racer89 (22. April 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Na, dann drücke ich Dir mal ganz fest die Daumen, das alles heil bleibt....
> 
> Ich sach: "nur die Harten kommen in den Garten..."
> 
> ...



danke ich gib mein bestes drück dir auch dei daumen (wir kölner müssen ja zusammenhalten  )
viel gluck 
cu


----------



## Brainingman (23. April 2004)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich bin auch am Sonntag dabei, auf jeden Fall auch in Alsfeld, Friedrichsdorf weiss ich noch nicht, evtl. bin ich unterwegs. 

Was ist denn mit den IBC-Racern, kommt Ihr denn diesmal mit Euren Trikots? 
Hab im Kellerwald nach Euch ausschau gehalten, aber nix zu sehen. 

CU Sonntach...

Thomas


----------



## SteffenScott (23. April 2004)

triktos werden warscheinlich erst in der ersten juni woche fertig,dauert deshalb so lang weil noch etwas am design gearbeitet wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkdesigner (26. April 2004)

Wie sieht denn Euer Fazit nach der ersten Veranstaltung aus???

Ich bin die Langstrecke gefahren, war katastrophal schlecht, aber ich hab das Ziel nicht als letzter erreicht... Die Strecke war in Ordnung, vielleicht etwas zuviel Forstweg, aber insgesamt doch recht gut ausgewogen. Es gab auch einen verdammt schnellen Asphalt-DH, auf dem konnte man es richtig laufen lassen... 

Die leicht unmotivierten Streckenposten waren allerdings meist mit etwas anderem beschÃ¤ftigt, als die Strecke zu "weisen". Da kam immer erst ne Antwort nachdem man rief: "Ey, wo lang?" Dummerweise waren an einer Stelle Ã¼berhaupt keine Posten oder nur sehr schwer erkennbare Markierungen, hat mich dann auch noch ein paar Minuten und Kraft gekostet. 

Die Verpflegung war minimalistisch und das hochwertige Trikot ist eher ein T-Shirt. Hauptkritik bleibt in meinen Augen das vÃ¶llig Ã¼berzogene Startgeld, aber laut Veranstalter ist das total normal bei "GroÃveranstaltungen dieser Art". Er sprach im Vorfeld von 700-1000 Fahrern und eben hochwertigen Geschenken. Naja, 350 warns vielleicht, bei 20.000 â¬ muÃ das Preisgeld fÃ¼r die Lizenzfahrer ja auch irgendwie zusammenkommen. 

Friedrichsdorf fahr ich noch mit und dann wars das fÃ¼r mich mit der Bike-Challenge unter diesen Bedingungen.

Es grÃ¼Ãt,
dd


----------



## Schnucki (26. April 2004)

Hi,

ich bin die Kurzstrecke gefahren und recht zufrieden mit meiner Leistung.
hier mein Fazit: 

Die Streckenposten konnte man echt in die Tonne kloppen, die haben nur rumgestanden und wirklich erst auf Zuruf reagiert.   Waren recht überflüssig! 

Nur die Streckenposten an einer Stelle (ca. 2. Hälfte der Strecke Abfahrt auf Forstewg aus dem Wald, kurze Straßenüberquerung, dann halb links weiter mit der Abfahrt im Wald) haben einen guten Job gemacht. Die haben einen signalisiert, dass man kein Tempo rausnehmen muss und gezeigt wo es direkt weiter geht: Klasse! so muß es sein  

Streckenmarkierungen zum Teil mangelhaft. Gerade bei schellen Abfahrten könnten 90 Grad (oder mehr) Kurven vielleicht schon ein paar hundert Meter vorher angekündigt werden.   

An ein oder zwei Stellen hätten die Streckenposten gut daran getan, mal kurz eine Besen in die Hand zu nehmen und den Rollsplitt auf dem Asphalt in der Kurve wegzupfegen. War irgendwie ne unnötige Gefahrenstellen.  

Vom technischen Anspruch her war die Strecke mittelmäßig, für mich in diesem Fall aber okay, da der erste Anstieg (500 HM auf den ersten 10 KM) , der Gegenwind und das viele Wiese fahren echt Kraft gekostet haben. Es wenig Passagen zum regenieren. Bin nur froh, dass es vorher nicht so viel geregnet hat sonst wäre der Kurs ne echter Schlamm-Hammer geworden.

Orga war ansonsten okay. Die Schlange an der Anmeldung hielt sich wirklich in Grenzen, Ergebnisse kamen sehr schnell...

Startgeld war eindeutig zu hoch (siehe auch darkdesigner). Die Konsequenz: kleineres Starterfeld als erwartet und nur gute bis Spitzenklasse-Leute. Ein "Normal-Hobby-Marathon-Biker" kam man sich da etwas deplaziert vor. 

Mal schauen, wie es dieses Jahr noch weiter geht. Ob ich im nächsten Jahr noch mal fahre, wird man dann sehen.

Grüße

Sandra


----------



## heitzer (26. April 2004)

cool war aber auch die 2 sehr steilen Abfahrten hintereinander und dann gleich sau steil hoch


----------



## Hugo (26. April 2004)

fands an sich ganz in ordnung...hab auf der zweiten runde zwar stark abgebaut aber das hatte ich erwartet.
was mich nervt, is dass die jungs es ma wieder geschafft haben meineplatzierung zu verschludern...ich bin ma wieder nirgends in den ergebnislisten zu finden  
hab denen schon ne ganz "freundlcihe" mail geschrieben und hoff ma dass nachgebessert wird
was mich positiv überrascht hat, war die verpflegung, dafür dass der mara zum ersten ma ausgetragen wurde, konnte man sich echt nich beschwern, obs auch so gut gelaufen wär, wenns tatsächlcih 700-1000 fahrer gewesen wär, bleibt zweifelhaft aber ansonsten gings

was mich allerdings noch gewaltig nervt, is das starterfeld, und die unverständliche tatsache 3 seniorengruppen zu bewerten, aber lizenzler und hobby-fahrer in einen topf zu schmeissen  

alles in allem würd ich sagen wars fürs erste rennen der saison in ordnung, aber der tgv muss sich dennoch bissi was abguggen bei frammersbach und co, um den CC-charakter los zu werden, der nach 10 jahren bike-challenge halt eben da is

udn geringere preisgelder würden den hobby-fahrern entgegen kommen weil die ganzen lizenzler dann besseres zu tun hätten


----------



## redrace (26. April 2004)

> udn geringere preisgelder würden den hobby-fahrern entgegen kommen weil die ganzen lizenzler dann besseres zu tun hätten



Noch geringer?? Wenn die Veranstalter nach BDR-Richlinien bezahlt hätten, was sie eigentlich auch mussten aber nicht getan haben, dann hätten sie noch mehr Preisgelder ausschütten müssen. 
Motto solcher Veranstaltungen ist halt: Wie kommt dein Geld in meine Tasche!!

Ansonsten war die Veranstaltung schon OK!!


----------



## Hugo (26. April 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Noch geringer?? Wenn die Veranstalter nach BDR-Richlinien bezahlt hätten, was sie eigentlich auch mussten aber nicht getan haben, dann hätten sie noch mehr Preisgelder ausschütten müssen.
> Motto solcher Veranstaltungen ist halt: Wie kommt dein Geld in meine Tasche!!
> 
> Ansonsten war die Veranstaltung schon OK!!




gugg dir ma n "normalen" marathon an und gugg was es da als preise gibt, da kannste teilweise als gewinner froh sein wenn du das startgeld wieder rein bekommst.

ich bleib bei der meinung, viel zu viel lizenzler in nem viel zu kleinen starterfeld, und dann noch ncihtma getrennte wertungen, dafür aber 3 senioren klassen  
marathon soll doch breitensport sein, dann sollten die "nichtbreitensportler" eben unter sich bleiben, is besser für die, und besser für hobbyisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainingman (26. April 2004)

...also, ich fand die Veranstaltung nicht schlecht, Verpflegung war ok (gut fand ich, das man die Getränke in Flaschen und nich nur in Bechern bekommen hat), und das Startgeld fand ich jetzt auch nicht viel höher als woanders, denn 30 Euros sind ja meistens nei MAs abzudrücken.

Und das Shirt ist ja auch nicht schlecht, zumindest Funktionsfaser und ne brauchbare Farbe (beim Kellerwald gabs ja ein Shirt in Müllmann-orange...  ), dazu noch nen Riegel, Trinkflasche, nen Stück Kuchen und ne Tasse Kaffe - also, ich finde das passt schon. 

Strecke war auch ok, was echt fehlte, waren die Zuschauer. Selbst in Schotten im Zielbereich standen nur aktive und deren Anhang rum, die meistens mit sich selbst beschäftigt waren - Schade.

Aber ich werde die Serie komplett mitfahren und meit Punktkonto noch etwas aufbessern.

CU
Braini


----------



## tillo7 (26. April 2004)

Ich fand den Marathon an sich sehr schön, allerdings kann ich mich Hugo in Sachen Starterfeld nur anschließen. Ich denke der Name "Bike-Challenge" hat viele "Vollhobbys" abgeschreckt. Als ich in der Startaufstellung stand und sah vor mir den riesigen Pulk Lizensfahrer und um mich herum das kleine Häufchen "Hobbyfahrer" war mir klar, dass mir die Füße richtig aufgepumpt würden.  
Verpflegung fand ich ziemlich gut. Die Streckenführung hat mir auch gut gefallen. Die Ausschilderung kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil ich aus der Gegend bin und die Strecke bereits kannte. Die Streckenposten haben meiner Meinung nach auch alle ihren Job gut gemacht.  
Verbesserungswürdig wäre die Ausgabe der Startunterlagen. Das ging viiiiieeeel zu langsam. Außerdem frage ich mich, was man sich bei diesem seltsamen "Trikot/ T-Shirt" gedacht hat!? Damit kann ich außer Fahrrad putzen nun wirklich nichts anfangen. Dann doch bitte ein richtiges Trikot, denn das Gonso "Hemdchen" war ja sicher nicht billig.


----------



## heitzer (27. April 2004)

Es steht Gonso drauf aber is es auch drinn ???


----------



## Otzi (27. April 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ich bleib bei der meinung, viel zu viel lizenzler in nem viel zu kleinen starterfeld, und dann noch ncihtma getrennte wertungen, dafür aber 3 senioren klassen
> marathon soll doch breitensport sein, dann sollten die "nichtbreitensportler" eben unter sich bleiben, is besser für die, und besser für hobbyisten




also Hugo,

laß dir von einem "Senior" mal sagen, daß die Seniorenklassen bei Marathons sowohl zahlenmäßig als auch leistungsmäßig deutlich stärker besetzt sind als "Junioren" oder U23 oder was es sonst noch so gibt. Ich muß dir aber Recht geben mit den getrennten Wertungen, denn auch zum Beispiel in meiner Seniorenklasse 2 Langstrecke) waren bei den ersten Neun sieben Lizenzler (ich war einer ohne    )

Gruß Otzi

PS: was bistn für ne Zeit gefahren?


----------



## Hugo (27. April 2004)

Otzi schrieb:
			
		

> also Hugo,
> 
> laß dir von einem "Senior" mal sagen, daß die Seniorenklassen bei Marathons sowohl zahlenmäßig als auch leistungsmäßig deutlich stärker besetzt sind als "Junioren" oder U23 oder was es sonst noch so gibt. Ich muß dir aber Recht geben mit den getrennten Wertungen, denn auch zum Beispiel in meiner Seniorenklasse 2 Langstrecke) waren bei den ersten Neun sieben Lizenzler (ich war einer ohne    )
> 
> ...



naja..die "herren" klasse war so schlecht nicht besetzt


----------

